# Sunday Special - Ride 'em Cowboy!



## luckytrim (Apr 28, 2019)

Sunday Special - Ride 'em Cowboy !

Today, I give you the name of a character and the series and  you name the star who played the character; 
1. Bat Masterson-Bat Masterson  
2. Daniel Boone- Daniel Boone 
3. Cheyenne Bodie-Cheyenne 
4. Paladin-  Have Gun Will Travel 
5. Sundance Kid-Hotel de Paree 
6. Caine- Kung Fu  
7. Rowdy Yates-Rawhide 
8. Johnny Yuma-the Rebel 
9. Lucas McCaine-the  Rifleman 
10. Stoney Burke-Stoney Burke 
11. Tom Brewster-Sugarfoot  
12. Hoby Gilman-Trackdown 
13. Owen Wister-the Virginian 
14. Major  Seth Adams-Wagon Train 
15. Josh Randall-Wanted, Dead or Alive 
16. Jim  Hardy-Tales of Wells Fargo 
17. Bill Hickok-Wild Bill Hickok 
18. Jim  West-Wild Wild West 
19. Bret Maverick-Maverick 
20. Yancy Derringer-Yancy  Derringer 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
.  
. 
1. Gene Barry 
2. Fess Parker 
3. Clint Walker 
4. Richard  Boone 
5. Earl Holliman 
6. David Carradine
7. Clint Eastwood 
8. Nick Adams 
9. Chuck Connors  
10. Jack Lord 
11. Will Hutchins 
12. Robert Culp 
13. James Drury  
14. Ward Bond 
15. Steve McQueen 
16. Dale Robertson 
17. Guy  Madison 
18. Robert Conrad 
19. James Garner 
20. Jock  Mahoney
_________________


----------

